# Really devestated



## Rafiki

Hello Ladies am so sad my OH has walked out on me cos we found out it was another boy,packed all his clothes off he went.My boys are kind of sad and am telling myself everything would be ok.I cried for long but now that i have come to terms with another boy he has left.A friend was told that her daughter in ultrasound that her limbs were not developed which was like a wake up call for me to appreciate my LO cos he is healthy.I hope he comes back to his senses and return home.


----------



## JasperJoe

Rafiki said:


> Hello Ladies am so sad my OH has walked out on me cos we found out it was another boy,packed all his clothes off he went.My boys are kind of sad and am telling myself everything would be ok.I cried for long but now that i have come to terms with another boy he has left.A friend was told that her daughter in ultrasound that her limbs were not developed which was like a wake up call for me to appreciate my LO cos he is healthy.I hope he comes back to his senses and return home.

I am shocked your other half has walked out because your having another boy, sorry but I think that is so out of order? why can be so bad about having another boy? I feel for you and hope he does come to his senses and apologises to you! after all it's his sperm that decides if it's a boy or girl.

grrr some men make me angry x


----------



## Rafiki

JasperJoe said:


> Rafiki said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies am so sad my OH has walked out on me cos we found out it was another boy,packed all his clothes off he went.My boys are kind of sad and am telling myself everything would be ok.I cried for long but now that i have come to terms with another boy he has left.A friend was told that her daughter in ultrasound that her limbs were not developed which was like a wake up call for me to appreciate my LO cos he is healthy.I hope he comes back to his senses and return home.
> 
> I am shocked your other half has walked out because your having another boy, sorry but I think that is so out of order? why can be so bad about having another boy? I feel for you and hope he does come to his senses and apologises to you! after all it's his sperm that decides if it's a boy or girl.
> 
> grrr some men make me angry xClick to expand...

Thanks JasperJoe imagine thats what my friends were saying exactly the same thing but there comes gal power thanks again


----------



## chetnaz

I'm sorry but I totally agree with jasper joe. What a selfish and inconsiderate thing to do! Yes I can understand how someone can feel dissapointment and upset, but to walk out on your family because of the baby's gender is just ridiculous. Big hugs to you Hun, and I hope he comes to his senses very soon and comes home with a big apology. X


----------



## Rafiki

Thanks Chetnaz hanging in there hope he does


----------



## Gwizz

Thinking of you hun :hugs: I agree with what the girls said ..

My fella was dissapointed with my #2 being another boy as hes always wanted a girl but he'd never walk out (i hope)- took him a while to come round out his mood mind :grr:

huge hugs!!!!!

xx


----------



## EmilyDB1993

I agree with all the previous posters. Surely your OH realised that there was a 50-50 chance of it being a boy? Sorry, but what a really inconsiderate knob.


----------



## Adela Quested

Yes, I hate to pile on but he needs to grow up!!!

I am truly sorry for your gender disappointment and, like you, I'm really pleased that your bubs is healthy! But I can't believe that your OH is being SO selfish as to leave you and your sons in the lurch because HE can't handle his feelings! How are the boys meant to feel? Hopefully they are too young to understand it now but there's a good chance that it will come out when they're older (though of course I hope your OH comes back really really soon!)

The two of you should be supporting each other through your disappointment, not one of you stalking off like a grumpy teenager (and it's not like YOU could leave the baby!!!)

:hugs: and I hope it all comes right very soon.


----------



## destynibaby

wow im so sorry to hear this.
he's being very childish and inconsiderate and i hope he comes to his senses
but in hard times like this it shows you his true character. Hes not reliable at all.


----------

